# Crier haro sur le baudet



## Gévy

Bonjour tout le monde !

Le dictionnaire Larousse de traduction offre l'équivalence suivante:

*Crier haro sur le baudet*: aplastar al más débil

Je trouve que la traduction donnée s'éloigne du sens original.

Selon le Trésor (et ça rejoint tous les dictionnaires français que j'ai consultés):

_Crier haro _(_sur qqn _ou _qqc._). Désigner quelqu'un (quelque chose) à la réprobation générale en le faisant passer pour coupable.

_Crier haro sur le baudet. _[P. allus. à LA FONTAINE, _Fables, _VII, 1 : _À ces mots, on cria haro sur le baudet_]

Existe-t-il une expression espagnole qui conviendrait mieux ?

Merci et bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

-
Ensañarse con el más débil, como cuando Jesucristo con la corona de espinas en la cabeza y la caña en la mano, ante la multitud; y sus enemigos incitan a ésta y a Pilatos a culpabilizarlo, luego condenado. Se ensañaron con Jesús.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

_Ensañarse_ o _cebarse_ sobre no está mal, de aquí a comparar a Cristo con un baudet... no sé. Lo dudo mucho.
Pero estamos buscando una expresión, si es que existe.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Salut tout le monde!

*Hacer leña del árbol caído.* 
Cette phrase exprime un des plus ignobles traits de la condition humaine: s'acharner lâchement sur quelqu'un qui est déjà battu.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Victor,

Me parece que mi "baudet" no está tan caído como tu arbol. Es más bien la *cabeza de turco*, no necesariamente vencida de antemano.

¿Buscar un chivo expiatorio? Se me acaba de ocurrir.

¿Qué te parece?

Bisous et merci de tout coeur,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Pensaba en:
- _Colgarle el sambenito a alguien_.

Aunque me parece que no da la intensidad que tenemos con _haro sur le baudet_. 
Haro es una interjección que da un sentido de llamamiento colectivo: _todos a por él_.
Tampoco aparece el matiz de _tonto_ que tenemos con _baudet_.
Me invento (Perdón  ). :
- _Tocar a rebato para colgarle el sambenito al cabestro_ que es lo que entiendo yo con esta expresión. No sé si existe algo así en español.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Mon dictionnaire d'expressions dit sur ce sujet:

*Haro*:*Crier Haro sur quelqu'un*: protestar públicamente contra alguien, indignarse públicamente.



> *Locution verbale*
> 
> *crier haro sur quelqu’un*
> _(Figuré)_ _(Familier)_ Se récrier avec indignation sur ce qu’il fait ou dit mal à propos, le désigner à la réprobation de tous. _Crier *haro* sur quelqu’un,__Dès qu’il eut parlé, tout le monde cria *haro* sur lui._





> * Interjection*
> 
> *haro*
> _(Vieux)_ Cri de victime pour attirer l’attention, appel au secours.
> * Nom commun*
> 
> *haro* /ʔa.ʁo/, /?a.Ro/
> Procédure dont on se servait, suivant la coutume de Normandie, pour faire arrêt sur quelqu’un ou sur quelque chose, et pour aller sur-le-champ devant le juge. _Faire *haro* sur quelqu’un.__Clameur de *haro*._
> *Dérivés*
> crier haro sur quelqu’un


Source.




> _Gloire au premier venu qui passe et qui se tait
> Quand la canaille crie " haro sur le baudet " !
> Et gloire a don Juan pour ses galants discours
> A celle a qui les autres faisaient jamais la cour !
> Cette fille est trop vilaine, il me la faut._


Me parece que lo que dice Gévy "chivo expiatorio", es lo que más se aproxima.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para no entorpecer el tráfico, retiro de la carretera mi árbol caído y, hasta que se encuentre mejores expresiones, me adhiero a la del *chivo expiatorio.*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Martine, Marcos y Víctor,

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Dejemos pues al chivo en el sitio de honor de momento.

¿Nadie tiene las fábulas de La Fontaine en español? Solo por curiosidad, a ver cómo lo habrán traducido allí... jejejeje...

No sé por qué no han acuñado ya tu expresión los diccionarios, Martine, ¡qué desperdicio! Es estupenda. 

Besos a todos,

Gévy


----------



## anneta

Hola! Me podéis decir qué significa haro en la siguiente frase:
  " Le fer de la viande est bien assimilé. En revanche , *haro* sur les biscuits, viennoiseries...
  saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Anneta:

Podrías explicarnos un poco de qué va tu texto, de alimentación, lo sé, pero algo más preciso: ¿por qué dicen que el hierro de la carne se asimila bien? ¿Por el organismo? 

El haro sobre las galletas y bollos, aquí está claramente en oposición a la buena asimilación: está mal visto, mal absorbido, mal aceptado y entonces le echamos la culpa de algo y pegamos un grito en contra. ¿Pero de qué? No entiendo el contexto.

Ayúdanos un poco, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Más que un grito, Gévy, me parece que el autor pretende fomentar "una caza de brujas", "desterrar" las bollerías de la alimentación.
Pero está claro que nos falta un trozo de frase para dar con una traducción adecuada.
Y entiendo que en efecto se trata de la asimilación por el organismo.

Propongo:
- el hierro de la carne se asimila correctamente/ con facilidad. Al contrario, proscribir (sin piedad/ contemplación) las galletas, la bollería...

Danos la frase entera y espera otros pareceres.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con *Martine*: *haro sur les biscuits* significa prohibir las galletas, proscribirlas.


----------



## ginsho

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola,
Estoy buscando una traducción para Haro y he mirado en el hilo que ya existe pero no termina de encajarme con mi contexto.

Frase: _Haro sur le maïs irrigué_

Contexto: Es el título de un apartado en el cual señala los daños que genera el riego de maíz y el desperdicio de agua que implica, que daña también a las capas freáticas fósiles de difícil recuperación.

Propuesta: _Acabar con el maíz de regadío_

¿Qué pensáis? No estoy seguro que "haro" tenga esa connotación tan radical que me parece que tiene "acabar" en castellano. De hecho en el párrafo no propone directamente su eliminación sino (indirectamente) reservar el riego al cultivo hortelano y frutícola.

Gracias!!


----------



## jprr

ginsho said:


> ...
> ¿Qué pensáis? No estoy seguro que "haro" tenga esa connotación tan radical que me parece que tiene "acabar" en castellano.


Pués, cuando una victima gritaba "haro", era para que le cobrasen la piel al ladrón o le mandaran al calabozo por un tiempito...
Lo que necesitas es un grito parecido para mandar el maís ladrón a la horca / al fuego / al palo  ...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

¡*Abajo* el maíz...!


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Gévy said:


> _Crier haro _(_sur qqn _ou _qqc._). Désigner quelqu'un (quelque chose) à la réprobation générale en le faisant passer pour coupable.


 
Hola,

Esta definición suena mucho a "*poner en la picota*" a alguien (en su sentido moderno, no literal). Creo que se utiliza más con personas y menos con cosas, pero puede ser una traducción válida según el caso.

Saludos.


----------



## jprr

¡Fuera el maíz ...!


----------



## ginsho

Bien, veo que iba demasiado suavón!! 
¡Abajo el maíz de regadío! me parece una buena opción
Gracias!


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> Lo que necesitas es un grito parecido para mandar el maís ladrón a la horca / al fuego / al palo  ...


¡A los leones!

Cuando se trata de indignarse ante algo: _poner el grito en el cielo {ante/por}_.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Me parece que puede usarse el tan común, por lo menos en España,* a por.*..que corresponde perfectamente a* haro sur ...*, como en estos ejemplos:
_A por los que arruinan nuestros barrios.
A por los que desahucian.
A por los que reprimen y amordazan,
A por los que discriminan y maltratan.


¡A POR ELLOS!_ in A POR ELLOS. LA IZQUIERDA PARA CAMBIAR MADRID | Primarias Ahora Madrid


----------

